# Herbs and Oil for dipping



## college_cook (Feb 5, 2008)

I've taken a sharp interest in expanding my Italian repertoire recently, and threw this together today.  Its very simple, but I liked it a lot.  What does everyone else put into their favorite herb/oil mix?

2 parts Thyme
2 Parts Oregano
2 Parts Sage
2 Parts fresh Minced garlic*
1 Part Rosemary
1 Part Basil

S+P to taste

Finely chop all of your herbs and garlic and combine.  Add S+P to taste and combine the mixture with approximately double the volume of good extra virgin olive oil.  Serve with warm Italian bread.

A note about the garlic-  I realize all that fresh garlic might be overpowering for some, so I was thinking a great alternative that would give a different flavor would be to confit fresh garlic in your EVOO, and then use the garlic-infused oil in place of the EVOO.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2008)

Any oil infused with fresh herbs or garlic or any fresh ingredient that could have come into cvontact with soil is a *botulism* risk.

Make sure you keep it refrigerated and use or throw away within 10-14 days or less.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 5, 2008)

Yup - I second Jennyema here. Do not EVER think of preserving or confiting garlic in oil, unless you have a death wish or a serious desire to take a vacation at your local hospital.

Just make up enough of the mixture for one night's serving & use the amount of garlic of choice.  Don't plan to save in the fridge for more than a day or two at most.


----------

